# Anyone know anything about tennessee valley muzzleloading?



## Throwback

http://www.avsia.com/tvm/

I like some of their guns but want to hear what some of y'all think especially if you own/have shot/held one. 

Thinking of selling some stuff and buying a nice flintlock at some point in the future. 

Thanks

T


----------



## Redleaf

I know a guy who bought one and he likes it a lot.  The gun functions fine and is assembled and finished very nicely.  Its not like Markeys' stuff,  but a good gun and probably the best bargain in the semi-custom and kit market.  The only thing about it that I didn't like  was the Green Mountain barrel.


----------



## jonboyb

They have a reputation for good shooting, no-frills guns.  I'm not sure they still even use Green Mountain, the last couple I've seen had Colerain barrels if I remember correctly.  Tried to buy one of their finished guns myself a while back from their showroom and it was sold before I got a chance


----------



## flyfisher76544

I bought an Early Lancaster in .50 cal. Mine is a 42 inch Rice swamped barrel and the rifle is a shooter.  I upgraded the stock to the plus maple and Matt really does a great job. If you have any doubts, give them a call. Usually Toni will answer the phone and answer any of your questions, they are all about customer service and some great folks to deal with. They started on mine when I was in Iraq and had it ready for me about a month after I got stateside. Here's some picts.













Here is a pict of a hog that fell to my Early Lancaster in January. Nailed her at 40 yards.


----------



## jonboyb

There you go

Another possibility if you're looking for a shooter versus wallhanger might be Mike Lange.  I was put in touch with him when I was looking but never seen his work in person.  Very affordable guy if you don't mind your stock being formed with modern tools instead of hand scraped, etc.


----------



## Darkhorse

Gotta love those lefthanded flintlocks!
I've got 2 LH lancasters I built some years ago. A .40 with a Rice barrel and a .54 with a Colerain, both swamped. The .40 has a smaller profile, B, I think. So both of them feel the same in your hands.
Both barrels are more accurate than the shooter. So I would be comfortable with either one if I was having a rifle built.
As for locks, in my humble opinion, I would specify a Siler lock. I've had several long discussions with L.C. Rice about tuning Siler locks and I just like doing buisness with Marse Chambers.
If you want set triggers I like Davis.
Wood is a matter of preference and funds. A plain maple will shoot just as good as a AAA+ Fancy Curly.
The rifle is the sum of the parts and you can't go wrong starting out with the best components.
If buying a finished rifle I would not hesitate to consider a TVM, they should have the rifle building down pat by now.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Darkhorse said:


> Gotta love those lefthanded flintlocks!
> I've got 2 LH lancasters I built some years ago. A .40 with a Rice barrel and a .54 with a Colerain, both swamped. The .40 has a smaller profile, B, I think. So both of them feel the same in your hands.
> Both barrels are more accurate than the shooter. So I would be comfortable with either one if I was having a rifle built.
> As for locks, in my humble opinion, I would specify a Siler lock. I've had several long discussions with L.C. Rice about tuning Siler locks and I just like doing buisness with Marse Chambers.If you want set triggers I like Davis.
> Wood is a matter of preference and funds. A plain maple will shoot just as good as a AAA+ Fancy Curly.
> The rifle is the sum of the parts and you can't go wrong starting out with the best components.
> If buying a finished rifle I would not hesitate to consider a TVM, they should have the rifle building down pat by now.



Ol' L.C. is a great guy, he lives just a few miles from me. He absolutely knows his stuff and has made some awesome rifles in his day. He's one of those guys that I can sit and talk to for hours and hours.


----------

